# Bad news for Uber/Lyft in Phoenix



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

http://www.techspot.com/news/69081-waymo-invites-arizona-residents-apply-limitless-free-rides.html


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

george_lol said:


> http://www.techspot.com/news/69081-waymo-invites-arizona-residents-apply-limitless-free-rides.html


Interesting, but

Notice there be an employee in the "autonomous" car in the event of a "mishap".
I'd love to see the user agreement and terms of service where the passenger releases Waymo of all liability in the event of any problems.
Does the insurance policy cover only Waymo or the passenger too and to what degree?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Maven said:


> Does the insurance policy cover only Waymo or the passenger too and to what degree?


To the degree required by law. You can't waiver law or negligence.


----------

